# Cichlids for the 30?



## rallykid (Nov 21, 2008)

I am looking for Cichlids to grow out in my 30 until they can be transferred to the 55 gallon that I am making room for in our home office when it is finished and wanted some opinions. I posted up a while back about Cichlids for a 55 but was curious if these would be ok in the 30 until the 55 is done. They will most likely be in the 30 no more than 6 months.

Here is what I am thinking so far and was looking for some opinions.

Iodotropheus sprengerae 
Labeotropheus fuelleborni 
Labidochromis caeruleus
Aulonocara stuartgranti 
Pseudotropheus saulosi 

I was thinking of doing them in singles as I do not want to deal with a bunch of fry, just something nice for the office where the 30 gallon is now. Anything you would add or take away in this group or any problems I may run into. I was thinikng of adding a couple more fish when the 55 is setup and running so opinions on what to add to that list would be helpful as well.

Thanks.


----------



## rallykid (Nov 21, 2008)

Errr......scratch the Aulonocara off the list, that was something else that I was looking at that would not be going in the tank as I know it is not compatible. This is what happens when I post with too little sleep. *whistle*


----------

